# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : le mot magique

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat : vous n'avez pas dit le mot magique*

Chaque semaine, je vous propose de vous dtendre un peu avec une vido humoristique en rapport avec l'informatique.

Aujourd'hui je fais dans le simple, le lourd, le costaud : le grand classique ! 
La vido suivante a fait hurler de rire des gnrations d'informaticiens depuis sa premire diffusion en 1993.

Le plus drle ? Le "please" dsespr de la fin, comme si on pouvait dbugger un programme en le lui demandant gentiment... Je ne connais aucun langage de programmation comportant l'entre "s'il vous plait"  :;): 

La vido est tire du film Jurassic Park, lorsqu'un employ du parc essaie de djouer le mot de passe de Dennis Nedry, l'informaticien de service qui est en phase de digestion dans l'estomac d'un dilophosaure.

La phrase de fin est galement norme : "God damn it! I hate this hacker crap!" (littralement : "Putain ! Je dteste ces saloperies de hacker !")

Des hackers comme a, on en voudrait plus...  ::D: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfiQYRn7fBg"]YouTube- Ah ah ah, you didn't say the magic word [HD][/ame]


Voir aussi les vidos des semaines prcdentes :

1 - Les Oeufs Windows

----------


## LooserBoy

> Je ne connais aucun langage de programmation comportant l'entre "s'il vous plait"


Si! Ca s'appelle la femme!

 ::dehors:: 

[En sortant]Il n'y a aucune formation, ni aucune certification, la misre quoi...  ::aie::  [/En sortant]

----------


## Remizkn

> Si! Ca s'appelle la femme!


+1  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Biosox

> Si! Ca s'appelle la femme!


a me rappelle une citation marrante:




> Avec ma femme, c'est toujours moi qui ai le dernier mot: "Oui, ma chrie!"

----------


## lper

@Biosox: Excellent, a s'appelle de la diplomatie !

----------

